# Wheel Chips - 6 Styles too choose from!!



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

sizing available 2-1/4", 2-5/16" will fit most china and some US brand K-Off's. 

- $ 80 per set - Illustrious Silver Plated
- $100 per set - Luxurious 24K Gold Plated

Free shipping USPS or Canada post!! Expedited or registered available at additional cost.

Feel free too get at me for additional info or questions.
- [email protected]
- 647-895-1261

Omar


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Duppy said:


> sizing available only 2 5/16" will fit most china and some US brand K-Off's. Sorry not sure when 2 1/4" will be ready.
> 
> - $ 80 per set - Illustrious Silver Plated
> - $100 per set - Luxurious 24K Gold Plated
> ...



Cool..look real nice!


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

U gonna get the 21/4s anytime soon


----------



## tropicalpunch (Jul 14, 2008)

Foolish818 said:


> U gonna get the 21/4s anytime soon


NICE


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Foolish818 said:


> U gonna get the 21/4s anytime soon


X87


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Thanx Mr. Roadstar! 

Depending on how much interest in there for the 2 1/4 and which ones are needed 2 weeks if anything.


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

Duppy said:


> Thanx Mr. Roadstar!
> 
> Depending on how much interest in there for the 2 1/4 and which ones are needed 2 weeks if anything.


I think the demand is there hit me up if u put them into production


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

These are fucking NICE! x1000 on 2 1/4 those are what I need Oldsmobile


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

@ Foolish818 - soon soon brother I'll hit you up as soon as I do!

@ Deltadevill88 thanks bro!! - shouldnt be too much longer!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Duppy said:


> sizing available only 2 5/16" will fit most china and some US brand K-Off's. Sorry not sure when 2 1/4" will be ready.
> 
> - $ 80 per set - Illustrious Silver Plated
> - $100 per set - Luxurious 24K Gold Plated
> ...



damn those look good, :thumbsup:


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

Duppy said:


> @ Foolish818 - soon soon brother I'll hit you up as soon as I do!
> 
> @ Deltadevill88 thanks bro!! - shouldnt be too much longer!


Sounds good I need chrome caddy


----------



## slick_oo (Oct 2, 2006)

Duppy said:


> sizing available only 2 5/16" will fit most china and some US brand K-Off's. Sorry not sure when 2 1/4" will be ready.
> 
> - $ 80 per set - Illustrious Silver Plated
> - $100 per set - Luxurious 24K Gold Plated
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

T T T!!!!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTTTT!!!


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

you dont make any with the caprice emblem?


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> you dont make any with the caprice emblem?


Naw man, no caprice, monte or pontiac yet but workin on some new stuff and sizes.


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT!!!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Need 2-1/4" post when you can get them.


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

2-1/4" getting done should be ready approx May 4th. Pre-order is available to make sure you get them just hit me up.


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Caprice and Monte coming soon too


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CALIBOY 95 (Jun 19, 2008)

2-1/4" needed in lincoln chrome let me know so i can pre-order


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Cailboy i got chu bro, soon as they are in my hands ill hit you up.

Omar


----------



## CALIBOY 95 (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

I want a set of 2-1/4" impala chrome how do I Order?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

what size is the og dayton cut out again? chips looking real nice!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

lowdeville said:


> I want a set of 2-1/4" impala chrome how do I Order?


As soon as they are ready I'll hit you up, you can paypal loot or whatever


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> what size is the og dayton cut out again? chips looking real nice!


should be 2-1/4" but break out your tape measure if you have your k-off handy and measure to be 100%


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

sorry for the late responses....i didnt get the notification emails about comments or pm's


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Duppy said:


> As soon as they are ready I'll hit you up, you can paypal loot or whatever


Cool LMK for sure when they are availible.


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Aight firm date for 2-1/4" is May 17th!!


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 11, 2009)

i need those gold caddy chips send me ur paypal


----------



## 83cuttlas (Apr 29, 2012)

How much for just the knock offs the lil two wings if u have any


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

83cuttlas said:


> How much for just the knock offs the lil two wings if u have any


what 2 bar chrome swept? recessed or? send me your postal/zip code and I'll get u a price.

Thanks,
Omar


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

How much 4 a set of gold impala or Chevrolet over nighted to 95127? Pm me thx


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

2-1/4's are done!! Will get pics up tomm of Caprice and Monte and hit the pre-order folks up ASAP!!


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)




----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT!!!


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

how do u attach those chips to the knockoff?


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

BIG E 602 said:


> how do u attach those chips to the knockoff?


Scuff the back of the chip with sand paper, scuff the inner (recessed) part of the k-off ,I use a 2-part epoxy, specifically Lepage Epoxy Steel. Apply a liberal amount on both the k-off and chip and stick together let cure for about a day and good to go. Dont overkill with the epoxy. never had an issue with the stuff or chips falling off.

I'm sure other folks use a similar or maybe another method but this works excellent for me.

Peace,
Omar


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Duppy said:


>


do you make any of the MC ones with just the logo?


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

These look awesome any chrome pics aka not the silver?


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

ars!n said:


> do you make any of the MC ones with just the logo?


Naw man, just that one for now. If there is more interest than might make some.


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> These look awesome any chrome pics aka not the silver?


Thanks Dawg!! Honestly the pics don't do it justice, the nugget part will never show mirror, but the ring and shit is. When you snap a pic it reflects back at cha so really hard too see.


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Whats the ticket on a set of chrome?


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Whats the ticket on a set of chrome?


$80 shipped


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT!!!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT!!!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTTT!!!!!!!


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Glad you like'em and thanks for the purchase!!



84euro
clipbrougham;15575409 said:


> View attachment 491016
> :thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT!!


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey how much for the 3 wings and the Buick logo
How much a set for my wheels 14s. Call me 8184425267


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Hey how much for the 3 wings and the Buick logo
> How much a set for my wheels 14s. Call me 8184425267


Sent you a PM, tried callin and it rang out.

Omar


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT!!!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT!!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoppin' Hippo (Feb 6, 2011)

How much for a set 2 1/4" cadillac silver shipped to Hawaii 96817


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Hoppin' Hippo said:


> How much for a set 2 1/4" cadillac silver shipped to Hawaii 96817


Sorry man didnt get notification via email about this post. Will let you know tomm.

Thanks,
Omar


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT!!!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT!!!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTTTT!!


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

bump


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT!


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

How much for 5 gold Cadillac chips.


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

-JUICY 93- said:


> How much for 5 gold Cadillac chips.


PM Sent!


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

how much for 5gold lincoln sent to 30120??or 5chrome or silver lincolns?


----------



## piree1 (Dec 5, 2007)

Duppy said:


> sizing available 2-1/4", 2-5/16" will fit most china and some US brand K-Off's.
> 
> - $ 80 per set - Illustrious Silver Plated
> - $100 per set - Luxurious 24K Gold Plated
> ...


PM sent. Need the gold cadillac chips. Glad I found this post!!! Been looking everywhere for some:biggrin:


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

piree1 said:


> PM sent. Need the gold cadillac chips. Glad I found this post!!! Been looking everywhere for some:biggrin:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Mr.lincoln said:


> how much for 5gold lincoln sent to 30120??or 5chrome or silver lincolns?


PM Sent!!


----------



## piree1 (Dec 5, 2007)

TTT for some nice ass chips!


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

What happened to the caprice chips Duppy???


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

84euroclipbrougham said:


> What happened to the caprice chips Duppy???


What do you mean what happend to them?? I sent you pics a while back check pg3.


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Aaron those were sent to you way back on May 28th sent registered and showing delivered as of June 1st? I emailed you the tracking info, pic of packaging and everything,What happened? Send me a PM with your# or more details please.

Thanks,
Omar


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

No fool, I got those. I want more!!!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

84euroclipbrougham said:


> No fool, I got those. I want more!!!


Hahahahahaha fuk lol!!! Ok man no problem lemme kno what u need.


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT!!!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)




----------



## piree1 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sent u a PM. ready to get the chips homie. LMK when u can send them & ill send $. thanks...& TTT for some bad ass chips


----------



## 94caddi (Jul 19, 2012)

YOU STILL HAVE CADILLAC CHIPS IF SO HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO CHICAGO, O YEAH IN CHROME


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

94caddi said:


> YOU STILL HAVE CADILLAC CHIPS IF SO HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO CHICAGO, O YEAH IN CHROME


hey man send me your zip and what size u need, $80 chrome shipped


----------



## piree1 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for caddy chips :thumbsup: Anyone thinking about getting some, trust me they are even nicer in person and he sent them SUPER fast!!! Best custom chips I could possibly find ANYWHERE....


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Glad you like'em bro!! Post a pic when you get them on!



piree1 said:


> Thanks for caddy chips :thumbsup: Anyone thinking about getting some, trust me they are even nicer in person and he sent them SUPER fast!!! Best custom chips I could possibly find ANYWHERE....


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

i have ur e.mail but doesnt go throw!!!....im ready to order sum....an i call an call also doesnt go throw......ima send u my #


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Mr.lincoln said:


> i have ur e.mail but doesnt go throw!!!....im ready to order sum....an i call an call also doesnt go throw......ima send u my #


I responded via email back to you bro, and are you sure your callin the right#? 1-647-895-1261 Omar


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT!!!


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

Duppy said:


> I responded via email back to you bro, and are you sure your callin the right#? 1-647-895-1261 Omar


yes u did.....email me again...this time im ready $$an everything.....i want 5lincoln gold chips....og sad knock off size was 2 an one quater


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

gonna have to hit you up a soon as money is right and I get my new set of knocks for a set of the gold caprice chips. think they would look okay on my car with all chrome spokes?


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Mr.lincoln said:


> yes u did.....email me again...this time im ready $$an everything.....i want 5lincoln gold chips....og sad knock off size was 2 an one quater


Hey man sent you a pm!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Yeah man, that little accent of gold sets off the k-off nice and makes people look at them. Its subtle not overkill. but all comes down to personal preference bro.



caprice on dz said:


> gonna have to hit you up a soon as money is right and I get my new set of knocks for a set of the gold caprice chips. think they would look okay on my car with all chrome spokes?


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

jus sent $125 paypal for 5gold lincoln chips 2 1/4 shipped to ga
..when could i expect them to arrive or when would they be shipped out?...wat state they comin from......thanks excited bout the chips havent seen any1 with sum here in Ga


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Mr.lincoln said:


> jus sent $125 paypal for 5gold lincoln chips 2 1/4 shipped to ga
> ..when could i expect them to arrive or when would they be shipped out?...wat state they comin from......thanks excited bout the chips havent seen any1 with sum here in Ga


Hey man sent you a PM, coming from Canada but should be 4-5 biz days. I will also send you the tracking info. Thanks again for the purchase dog!
Omar


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

yes sir got ur pm an eamil with tracking info!!!.thanks cant wait to get emm :boink:


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Mr.lincoln said:


> yes sir got ur pm an eamil with tracking info!!!.thanks cant wait to get emm :boink:


:thumbsup: feel free to post pics up when you get'em on!


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

Duppy said:


> :thumbsup: feel free to post pics up when you get'em on!


yes sirr i sure will :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

CALLED MY HOUSE AN CHIPS R HOME ALREADY !!!!!!.THAT WAS FAST FROM CANADA TO GA IN 4 DAYS!!!!!.THANKS HOMIE CANT WAIT TO GET HOME AN HOLD THEM HAHA!!!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Mr.lincoln said:


> CALLED MY HOUSE AN CHIPS R HOME ALREADY !!!!!!.THAT WAS FAST FROM CANADA TO GA IN 4 DAYS!!!!!.THANKS HOMIE CANT WAIT TO GET HOME AN HOLD THEM HAHA!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

Duppy said:


> :thumbsup:


got my new gold lincoln chips on my new gold knock off looks NICEEE!!!!!!!!.good guy to do buissiness here shipedfrom canada in jus 4days quick!!!!...how do i upload pics from my phone?????


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Any Monte Gold Chips?


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Glad you lovem bro!! You should be able to save to your desktop and straight upload them.



Mr.lincoln said:


> got my new gold lincoln chips on my new gold knock off looks NICEEE!!!!!!!!.good guy to do buissiness here shipedfrom canada in jus 4days quick!!!!...how do i upload pics from my phone?????


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Yessssir got gold monte chips...$100 shipped



1SEXY80 said:


> Any Monte Gold Chips?


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Duppy said:


> Yessssir got gold monte chips...$100 shipped


Can you Post A Pic?


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Duppy said:


> View attachment 549446


NICE!!! What Size are they?


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

2-1/4 



1SEXY80 said:


> NICE!!! What Size are they?


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT!!!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT!!!


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

TTT if i could upload pics i would!!!.mygold chips with gold knock off.look bad ASS!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Mr.lincoln said:


> TTT if i could upload pics i would!!!.mygold chips with gold knock off.look bad ASS!!!!!!!!!!!.


LOL :thumbsup: ok email them to me [email protected] and I'll get them up


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT!!!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT!!!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)




----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Keep the orders comin guys and thank you for the support!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT!!!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT!!!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT!!!


----------



## Mr California (May 21, 2011)

ttt


----------



## CuZiN PauL (May 2, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Mr California said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

95 Bubble caprice said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT!!!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Duppy said:


>



can you do these Caprice chips with just the emblem and the Zenith style edge like the Chevrolet chips?


----------



## jrod6676 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

rollinoldskoo said:


> can you do these Caprice chips with just the emblem and the Zenith style edge like the Chevrolet chips?


Those would be bad ass


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

How much for a set of chrome caprice chips?? 2 1/4??? Pm me


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i want like this!!! i edited your pics to make this pic...


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

???


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Can you do this chip in chrome and black?? PM me a price. paypal ready....


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

All messages PM'd/replied to.


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

rollinoldskoo said:


> i want like this!!! i edited your pics to make this pic...


that looks pretty sick, if there is enough buzz for them can look at getting a run done!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i want like this!!! i edited your pics to make this pic...














Who else agrees this looks better than with the script???


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

no script bigger emblem gold crest


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

rollinoldskoo said:


> i want like this!!! i edited your pics to make this pic...


Bad ass!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

I'll see what I can do uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

rollinoldskoo said:


> i want like this!!! i edited your pics to make this pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOPE ON A TWO PRONG!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> no script bigger emblem gold crest


X2


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

rollinoldskoo said:


> i want like this!!! i edited your pics to make this pic...


That is fucking tight right there!!!


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

I want a set like these?? Paypal ready...


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

TTT for the homie


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

OR a Monte chip like this would look sick too


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

MR.P said:


> View attachment 592059
> 
> 
> OR a Monte chip like this would look sick too


X2


----------



## Dboy1 (May 16, 2012)

MR.P said:


> View attachment 592059
> 
> 
> OR a Monte chip like this would look sick too


I'd like a set like this but a impala chip and how much


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Any and all of the chips would look better with just the emblem...


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

When will the Caprice chips with just the emblem be available?


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

TTT :x: for new emblem chips


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Hope these chips be ready soon.... Picking up my car next week


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

TTT, need those chips.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

I like how your designs have the sand cast background to them.... need them soon...


----------



## CuZiN PauL (May 2, 2012)

ttt


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

CuZiN PauL said:


> ttt


TTT :420:


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

Lincoln plain chips with the Zenith style outer, how much


----------



## CuZiN PauL (May 2, 2012)

MR.P said:


> TTT :420:


----------



## CuZiN PauL (May 2, 2012)

ttt


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## CuZiN PauL (May 2, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

I need a set of gold 2 1/4 Olds mailed to 83814............hit me up in a pm. Thanks.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

rollinoldskoo said:


> i want like this!!! i edited your pics to make this pic...


THOSE ARE DOPE I WANT SOME LIKE THESE


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Anyone know where this guy went? his email don't work


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

rollinoldskoo said:


> Anyone know where this guy went? his email don't work


Yo I got your email this morning dawg? Heres my dilema with these....so far I've only got 3 people interested, not really enough to do a run....if we can get 5 solid im game to do it. So pleas..... everyone interested in doing the caprice chips that way please post up, if you want chrome/gold and sizing.


Omar

feel free to email:[email protected] or txt 647-895-1261


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

didnt mean to leave y'all hangin there, like ive said before im not on here on a regular. Sorry about that.


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

TTT to make a buzz for new chips...:drama:


----------



## CuZiN PauL (May 2, 2012)

MR.P said:


> TTT to make a buzz for new chips...:drama:



buuuzzzzzzzzzz TTT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Hell yea.... got my ride home.... need some chips...


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

rollinoldskoo said:


> Hell yea.... got my ride home.... need some chips...



:thumbsup:


----------



## CuZiN PauL (May 2, 2012)

rollinoldskoo said:


> i want like this!!! i edited your pics to make this pic...



love these chips i cant wait hno: TTMFT


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

CuZiN PauL said:


> love these chips i cant wait hno: TTMFT


Or these!!!:drama:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

TTT for the homie:inout:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Whats the best stuff to use for adhesive install?


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

1SEXY80 said:


> Whats the best stuff to use for adhesive install?


Little bit of JB Weld or any other 2 part epoxy

Ordered 5 chrome bowtie chips today


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

TTT.... put me down for a set


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> THOSE ARE DOPE I WANT SOME LIKE THESE


IF YOU DO A RUN OF THESE I WANT SOME


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

SLICK62 said:


> Little bit of JB Weld or any other 2 part epoxy
> 
> Ordered 5 chrome bowtie chips today


:thumbsup:


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

aight new caprice chips 3 weeks out firm....done and done bros!!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

yooooo you want these bro? Thanks for the referral the other day too much appreciated!!



MR.P said:


> Or these!!!:drama:


----------



## CuZiN PauL (May 2, 2012)

Duppy said:


> aight new caprice chips 3 weeks out firm....done and done bros!!


Nice!!! cant wait


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Duppy said:


> yooooo you want these bro? Thanks for the referral the other day too much appreciated!!


no problem...got to help out local shit...so no monte chips? am gona pick up some stuff from you soon...just been busy with my ride.....my boy needs some adapters ko and chips too...when weather gets better am swing by shop..


----------



## Mr California (May 21, 2011)

Nice


----------



## DM83CS (Apr 17, 2009)

Any caddy chips? If so how much?


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

DM83CS said:


> Any caddy chips? If so how much?


Yes have caddy chips what size you need? pics are on the first page of the topic. $80 chrome, $100 gold


----------



## DM83CS (Apr 17, 2009)

Couldn't see the pics can u repost it or pm me pics thanks


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

Got mine, shipped on time, arrived on time!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Duppy said:


> aight new caprice chips 3 weeks out firm....done and done bros!!


Pics of the new Caprice chips and how/when to pay


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Thanks for posting and glad you likem bro!!



SLICK62;16
432397 said:


> View attachment 611028
> View attachment 611029
> 
> 
> Got mine, shipped on time, arrived on time!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

:nicoderm::naughty::shocked:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Those are nice


----------



## CuZiN PauL (May 2, 2012)

Duppy said:


> View attachment 611117
> 
> :nicoderm::naughty::shocked:


Those are dope ! TTT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Duppy said:


> View attachment 611117
> 
> :nicoderm::naughty::shocked:


:thumbsup: when are they available and how do i pay?


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Duppy said:


> View attachment 611117
> 
> :nicoderm::naughty::shocked:



:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

rollinoldskoo said:


> :thumbsup: when are they available and how do i pay?


Should be another week and a bit out... soon as I have them I'll let you know bro no worries.


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

MR.P said:


> :fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


LOLOLOLOL


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Duppy said:


> View attachment 611117
> 
> :nicoderm::naughty::shocked:


BAD ASS CAN'T WAIT TO GET SOME


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

How much for 5 of these shipped to 93722


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

QUOTE=Duppy;16433583]
View attachment 611117

:nicoderm::naughty::shocked:

Sick as fuck!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

dadysgirl said:


> How much for 5 of these shipped to 93722


PM SENT!!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

will you sell one?


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Gorilla Bob said:


> will you sell one?


Sure if you need a single?


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Yea I'm gonna try something ..


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

SLICK62 said:


> View attachment 611028
> View attachment 611029
> 
> 
> Got mine, shipped on time, arrived on time!


Pic on rim.






. Thanks again!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

SLICK62 said:


> Pic on rim.
> View attachment 615654
> . Thanks again!


Glad you like bro and thanks for the pic!


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

clean chips


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

BIG L.A said:


> clean chips


:thumbsup: Thanks brother!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Caprice chips are in!!!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)




----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Duppy said:


> View attachment 619122



those chips look SICK!!!!! are those new chevy K.O's you carry now??? :drama:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

CuZiN PauL said:


> Nice!!! cant wait


CuZiN P you getting those for the drop top??? :420: and spare fo da trunk?? :420:


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

Do you have any bel air chips? Or can you make a set?
View attachment 619510


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

MR.P said:


> those chips look SICK!!!!! are those new chevy K.O's you carry now??? :drama:


thanks man!! Had those koffs for a while but never got a chance to throw the pics up on the site.


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

MR.P said:


> CuZiN P you getting those for the drop top??? :420: and spare fo da trunk?? :420:



Maybe :shocked:


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

henry36 said:


> Do you have any bel air chips? Or can you make a set?
> View attachment 619510


what size you lookin for bro?


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

Duppy said:


> what size you lookin for bro?


I got OG 2 wing swept knockoffs. 2 1/4" I believe. How much shipped to 85929?


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

Orderd my lincoln chips a while back  there realll nice fast shipping from canada to georgia like 3-4days


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Mr.lincoln said:


> View attachment 619931
> 
> View attachment 619931
> 
> Orderd my lincoln chips a while back  there realll nice fast shipping from canada to georgia like 3-4days


Looks Sick Bro!! Glad you like and thanks for the pics!

Omar


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

henry36 said:


> I got OG 2 wing swept knockoffs. 2 1/4" I believe. How much shipped to 85929?


PM Sent!!


----------



## CuZiN PauL (May 2, 2012)

best place to get wheels and accessories !!! I'm painting my chips tonight!!! ill post up some pics L8R ! www.justspokeswheels.com TTT


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

CuZiN PauL said:


> best place to get wheels and accessories !!! I'm painting my chips tonight!!! ill post up some pics L8R ! www.justspokeswheels.com TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

CuZiN PauL said:


> best place to get wheels and accessories !!! I'm painting my chips tonight!!! ill post up some pics L8R ! www.justspokeswheels.com TTT


x2...and its local


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

MR.P said:


> x2...and its local


Thank you sir!! :thumbsup::werd:


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Customer did his own color match on his chips, and also got the wires from me too! Thinking of hiring him as my new color technician


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

:worship::nicoderm:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Duppy said:


> View attachment 623147
> 
> View attachment 623148
> 
> ...


Payment sent.... Can't wait :nicoderm:


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

rollinoldskoo said:


> Payment sent.... Can't wait :nicoderm:


Thanks for the purchase bro Shipped today!! You should see within 3-5 biz days!


----------



## CuZiN PauL (May 2, 2012)

Duppy said:


> View attachment 623147
> 
> View attachment 623148
> 
> ...


When do I start? LOL :thumbsup:

TTT


----------



## CuZiN PauL (May 2, 2012)

Duppy said:


> View attachment 623149
> 
> 
> :worship::nicoderm:



:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Duppy said:


> Thanks for the purchase bro Shipped today!! You should see within 3-5 biz days!


Sweet!!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

rollinoldskoo said:


> i want like this!!! i edited your pics to make this pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dig em


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Duppy said:


> Yo I got your email this morning dawg? Heres my dilema with these....so far I've only got 3 people interested, not really enough to do a run....if we can get 5 solid im game to do it. So pleas..... everyone interested in doing the caprice chips that way please post up, if you want chrome/gold and sizing.
> 
> 
> Omar
> ...


whats the ticket on 4 chrome shipped to 21225? do you by chance sell chrome straight two bars too?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Sick work bro. Thanks!!!


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

CuZiN PauL said:


> best place to get wheels and accessories !!! I'm painting my chips tonight!!! ill post up some pics L8R ! www.justspokeswheels.com TTT


There's no prices listed I'm looking for some 13s ?


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

DAMN I MISSED OUT ON THE CAPRICE CHIPS DO YOU GOT ANY MORE IF SO HOW MUCH


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> DAMN I MISSED OUT ON THE CAPRICE CHIPS DO YOU GOT ANY MORE IF SO HOW MUCH


Just picked up some chevy chips from the homie...will post up pics....dude informed me he still has some caprice chips in stock...get them before there gone...there sick ass chips


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

MR.P said:


> Just picked up some chevy chips from the homie...will post up pics....dude informed me he still has some caprice chips in stock...get them before there gone...there sick ass chips


THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIE


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

rollinoldskoo said:


> Sick work bro. Thanks!!!



Glad you likem bro!! thanks again for the purchase!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

MR.P said:


> Just picked up some chevy chips from the homie...will post up pics....dude informed me he still has some caprice chips in stock...get them before there gone...there sick ass chips


Thanks for the purchase brother!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

UCETAH said:


> pm sent


pm sent!!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Yogi said:


> There's no prices listed I'm looking for some 13s ?


hit me up with a message on what you need, and pls incude your zip please.

Thanks,
Omar


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

MR.P said:


> View attachment 630155
> 
> View attachment 630156


:thumbsup:you and Paul are clearly in competition for the chip painter/resin placer position lol. What did you end up using? like brand?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

caprice on dz said:


> whats the ticket on 4 chrome shipped to 21225? do you by chance sell chrome straight two bars too?


Still interested, then new style with just the caprice crest.


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

caprice on dz said:


> Still interested, then new style with just the caprice crest.


Oh man sorry I didn't even see your message. $85 shipped via expedited mail with tracking 3-5 biz days. 
paypal id: [email protected]

Omar


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Duppy said:


> Oh man sorry I didn't even see your message. $85 shipped via expedited mail with tracking 3-5 biz days.
> paypal id: [email protected]
> 
> Omar


do you just sell the chips or do you sell the spinners too?


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Duppy said:


> :thumbsup:you and Paul are clearly in competition for the chip painter/resin placer position lol. What did you end up using? like brand?


Good ol black tremclad...lol... used a seringe to place the paint then with a cue tip and thinner to even everythin out...the paint leveled out into the cavity .... so do i get the position??? :rofl:


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

MR.P said:


> Good ol black tremclad...lol... used a seringe to place the paint then with a cue tip and thinner to even everythin out...the paint leveled out into the cavity .... so do i get the position??? :rofl:


since its a tie rock,paper,scissors best of 3 wins :rofl:


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

caprice on dz said:


> do you just sell the chips or do you sell the spinners too?


koffs too..but based in Toronto, Canada will be able to have them shipped from within theUS please send me your zip and I'll work out a price.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Duppy said:


> koffs too..but based in Toronto, Canada will be able to have them shipped from within theUS please send me your zip and I'll work out a price.


Just saw your website below, I think I emailed you about spinners yesterday. Interested in chrome straight two bars and the chrome crests to 21225


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

MR.P said:


> View attachment 630155
> 
> View attachment 630156


Nice I need some red ones! You said a seringe and q-tip to do this job?


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

How much for some impala gear chips? In 2.25 or 2.5 in chrome?


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

mikelowsix4 said:


> How much for some impala gear chips? In 2.25 or 2.5 in chrome?


the Impala chips dont come in the gear style. for the regulars chrome $85 shipped


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Duppy said:


> View attachment 623147
> 
> View attachment 623148
> 
> ...


how much? Caprice chips?


----------



## BiggJim313 (May 28, 2009)

I need the gold caddy chips but I also need some straight 2 bar chrome recessed knock offs too..any help??


Duppy said:


> sizing available 2-1/4", 2-5/16" will fit most china and some US brand K-Off's.
> 
> - $ 80 per set - Illustrious Silver Plated
> - $100 per set - Luxurious 24K Gold Plated
> ...


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

84Cuttinthrough said:


> Nice I need some red ones! You said a seringe and q-tip to do this job?


ye sir !!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Robert =woody65= said:


> how much? Caprice chips?


$85 shipped chrome


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Robert =woody65= said:


> how much? Caprice chips?


I got the chips but out of stock on the koffs man.


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey I sent you a message on your email adress, beginning of this week
Lemme know so I will order the KO's and chips ok
Thnx


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

Got my chrome caprice chips. Can't wait to paint and install. What kind of syringe is needed?


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

henry36 said:


> Got my chrome caprice chips. Can't wait to paint and install. What kind of syringe is needed?[/QUOTE
> 
> i used a 23 gauge.. but i guess you can use 22 or 25


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

Good seller! Good communication and fast delivery. 
In 4 days to the other end of the world!


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

i might need the impala ones


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DM83CS (Apr 17, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Pics of caprice chips??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

84euroclipbrougham said:


> View attachment 491016
> :thumbsup::biggrin:


 nevermind just looked thru thread, ...R these gold n chrome??


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

how much for chrome 3 bar knockoffs and chrome oldsmobile chips to Sacramento? 95818..


----------



## CuZiN PauL (May 2, 2012)

TTT


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

MR.P said:


> View attachment 630155
> 
> View attachment 630156


 you got Lincoln ones like this with the black


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

do you carry the 3 wing knockoffs in chrome with the chrome Oldsmobile chips? and if so how much?


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

86 Limited said:


> do you carry the 3 wing knockoffs in chrome with the chrome Oldsmobile chips? and if so how much?


Hey man, i dont have any 2bar or 3bar koffs in stock. Hopefully will soon. $85 shipped for the chrome olds.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 503gbody (Feb 24, 2010)

I need a set of the chevy logo zeinith style chips pm me pay pay info and price shipped to 98664 and if you have any in stock i want 5 total.. Chrome....... 2 1/4


----------



## 503gbody (Feb 24, 2010)

I guess your sold out no pm or answer?????


----------



## sapphire (Aug 27, 2013)

U still got caprice chips


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT!!! PM's sent......


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

2.25 chrome chevrolet chips Duppy?


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

Duppy said:


> sizing available 2-1/4", 2-5/16" will fit most china and some US brand K-Off's.
> 
> - $ 80 per set - Illustrious Silver Plated
> - $100 per set - Luxurious 24K Gold Plated
> ...


can u make the impala chip with the gear and no script?


----------



## reneduce (Jul 19, 2011)

I want to order a set what do I need to do...Thanks


----------



## reneduce (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Man super fast shipping very nice.


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT!!!


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

rollinoldskoo said:


>


Looks proper:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Tragic but true.... fire tested and they survived....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

rollinoldskoo said:


> Tragic but true.... fire tested and they survived....


WoW. What started that?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

X 68.


That looks like it was mainly in the cab. 
Wat happen ?
Sorry to c that happen to your ride bro, hope everyone is ok.







Also, r these chips still available, caprice ?


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

How much for the impala ones 2.25 in chrome with black back ground shipped to 98281


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

TTT!!!!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

U still got??


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

do you still make these bro…??? i followed you on fb too, sent a message both here & through fb...


----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

PM Sent


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> U still got??


yessirr


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> do you still make these bro…??? i followed you on fb too, sent a message both here & through fb...


responded guys to your PM's please email me for a quicker response [email protected]

Omar


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

rollinoldskoo said:


> Tragic but true.... fire tested and they survived....


Dammm...what caused that fire??? :dunno:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

U got a paypal or what I'm trying to get some.chrome impala chips


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Bump


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

Sent email. No response.


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

I emailed 3 times,also about a bulk order. No response. Tried to call,but I guess I don't have international calling.


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

I called. No answer. Left a vm.


----------

